# Can anyone recommend a HT magazine



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm looking to get a subsription to a home theatre magazine. i found Home Theater Magazine, .83 and issue, and Sound & Vision for 1.20 an issue.

can anyone give their experience with either of these or any others. quality of articles, reviews of latest greatest products, and limited number of ads are what i'm looking for.

thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Those two magazines and Stereophile all do a pretty good job. I'd suggest a visit to your library if they have magazine subscriptions, and look at several issues. You should then be able to get the general flavor of the magazines and be able to choose.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

i would be suprised if our library had them. about 2yrs ago there was no DVD medio or audio books on CD.

we have a Hastings, i'll give them a try.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

I subscribe to both of those magazines and think they are great. With S&V being slightly better than HT. You can usually find a good deal on subscriptions for either on.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can find the deals on where?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I subscribe to S&V, Home Theater, Home Entertainment, and Electronic House. I like them all for different reasons, but S&V and HT are the best.

HERE'S a link for a free subscription to S&V.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

HT here......


----------

